# Will Isopods eat/destroy wood over time ?



## jurassicpets (Apr 17, 2007)

I have some nice pieces of drift wood Id like to put in a viv Im working on for crested geckos. I see alot of people post that isopods/ potato bugs are benificial to vivs. Im curious what exactly they eat ? Ive heard they will eat break down feces, and mold. Do they also eat/destroy wood? Whenever I see a nice piece of wood outside that is rotted its always filled with these guys. Got me wondering if they will breakdown my driftwood overtime ?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Theres the distinct possibility, but if you provide them with a more easily consumed food source( leaf litter) they will probably leave the wood alone. I have ghost wood that has survived 4 years of isopod habitation with no noticable effects.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As the wood breaks down with the assistence of molds or fungi the isopods will probably consume some of it.. they are actually going to do less damage than the mold or fungi. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> As the wood breaks down with the assistence of molds or fungi the isopods will probably consume some of it.. they are actually going to do less damage than the mold or fungi.
> 
> Ed


So Ed, do you think it is possible that they may actually extend the life of our wood by keeping it clean of mold and fungi?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They can eat the stuff that is on the surface but the majority of the mycelial mat is going to be under the surface out of reach of the isopods. 

Ed


----------

